# show me your media plates



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all, just looking for pictures of your media plates that are behind your wall mounted flatscreen. I'm looking for ideas, so any info to go with the pics would be greatly appreciated. Are most people running ganged boxes, or more of a low voltage media box?

Puppypappa


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

puppypappa said:


> Hi all, just looking for pictures of your media plates that are behind your wall mounted flatscreen. I'm looking for ideas, so any info to go with the pics would be greatly appreciated. Are most people running ganged boxes, or more of a low voltage media box?


Sorry I don't have a mounted flatscreen, I own a rear projector DLP that seats on a table :yes:.

What ideas are you looking for??? ...Are you trying to hang your TV??? ...I think most of the time people uses the kits you can get at BB, Circuit City, etc. and look for a wall stud to hang it, but I could be wrong :bigsmile:.


----------



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

sal, 
Thanx, I'm just looking for how people are terminating their video behind a flat screen. Wondering if people are using gangable low voltage boxes, or anything else. I've seen a few with the pass through type, where their HDMI is not terminated, just passing through. The hanging part is ok, I'm just curious what different type of connections people have terminated behind their tv. Are people running and terminating RCA's, HDMI, RG6, Svideo component ...etc to a box behind their tv? I'm in the wiring planning stage, and although I will run my HDMI through my AVR (at a seperate location), I want the option of being able to watch the TV without having to use the stereo. Also I was thinking (for future proofing) while I've got open studs, should I just run Svid, RCA, component behind the tv, or are these pretty much not bothered with. My set up now allows me to run things through my AVR, as well as it allows my wife and children to watch what they want without the bother of trying to decipher the remote/receiver.
Just some specs, I have an older Yamaha V520, hooked up with Yamaha speakers in 5.1 to an older hitachi projection sceen tv, and pioneer dvr. My new HT will likely have a new Yamaha receiver, and new lcd, along with additions such as blueray etc. I'm finishing the studding of the room, and plan to move my existing sytem down there until I can piece together what I want. So I want to run my lower quality system (no HDMI capabilities), as well as run all wiring necessary for a new system down the road.



Puppypappa


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

puppypappa said:


> Wondering if people are using gangable low voltage boxes, or anything else. I've seen a few with the pass through type, where their HDMI is not terminated, just passing through.
> I'm just curious what different type of connections people have terminated behind their tv. Are people running and terminating RCA's, HDMI, RG6, Svideo component ...etc to a box behind their tv? I'm in the wiring planning stage, and although I will run my HDMI through my AVR (at a seperate location), I want the option of being able to watch the TV without having to use the stereo. Also I was thinking (for future proofing) while I've got open studs, should I just run Svid, RCA, component behind the tv, or are these pretty much not bothered with.


I think you're lucky and doing the right thing ...most of the time I see people hanging their TV's in room that are already terminated (not like you that have the option to do it right), I've seen some just hiding/covering the cables because otherwise they will have to cut the drywall to install a box.

Theres a couple of threads about wiring (HDMI, Coax, SVideo, etc.), I think that in your case the best option will be to use a box with all connections behind the TV and then have a central box to make/distribute the connection everywhere you want/need to ....:T

EDIT: Here is one link http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...struction/13067-structured-wiring-advice.html


----------

